# Improvising with background music



## Sonata

I am a long way off from trying, say any chamber or concerto pieces for piano. I have a hard time coordinating the hands at this point for both clefs, though I know that will come. But sometimes just for fun I'll do a little improvising with both hands and it sounds fairly pleasant to me. I thought I might like to do so with some string music or something playing on my iPod in the background.

Does anyone else do this? If so, what pieces have you used?


----------

